# Surface



## edott (Feb 7, 2006)

Anyone else out there a fan of Surface. i am really starting to get into the shows. if you haven't seen it it has what i think of as an x-files feel to it.


----------



## jenna (Feb 9, 2006)

yeah i watch it. it's not my fave show, but it's definitely watchable.


----------



## Alysheba (Feb 9, 2006)

I watch it. Honestly I didn't know what to expect from it, but it's not bad. My favorite part about it is Nimrod. LOLOL. The season ender left me a bit cold though. I was expecting more. We were supposed to tour the studio in Wilmington NC where it is made (they aslo do One Tree Hill and Dawson's Creek) but didn't have time. Maybe next time.


----------

